# I'm on a tipping role!



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I've noticed its been all women who tip

3 separate ocassions women tip me $5. Of those 3, 2 of them were on a minimum fares (I'm in NJ)
The 4th tip I received was from NJ to JFK. Woman tipped me $20

I'm wondering if tipping is a womans thing. Usually women aren't viewed as good tippers, or tippers at all.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I've noticed its been all women who tip
> 
> 3 separate ocassions women tip me $5. Of those 3, 2 of them were on a minimum fares (I'm in NJ)
> The 4th tip I received was from NJ to JFK. Woman tipped me $20
> ...


I get a lot of tips from woman. I've heard the stereotype but I find it completely false. I think women truly appreciate good service and a little friendly non-creepy conversation. I had a woman make her husband tip me 20 on 10 fare a few weeks ago. another woman tipped me 25, my biggest tips have been from men but women tip me more consistently.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I've noticed its been all women who tip
> 
> 3 separate ocassions women tip me $5. Of those 3, 2 of them were on a minimum fares (I'm in NJ)
> The 4th tip I received was from NJ to JFK. Woman tipped me $20
> ...


Just a rare streak for you now and nothing more. You'll get tipped by every body eventually ,with the exception of course from college students,stuck up millenials,any one from McMansions, fellow Uber drivers, service workers who rely on tips, and 10,000 other categories of Pax who won't tip either.other than that expect tips from more than mainly women.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Lyft only driver

I find that younger, good looking women seem to usually tip, much more frequently than other categories. With one exception, if they are a part of a couple, whom almost never tip or if they are a couple from San Francisco, which never tip.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Have you ever got tip from SF corporate people?I never, but I always rate them with one star,.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

I also find that women tip.
Last week I had a woman tip me $6 on a $14 Lyft ride and then added another $3 in the app. 
A few weeks ago I had a crazy woman who tipped me $22 in the Lyft app I think that the ride itself might have been around $30.


----------

